# Broken Leg?



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

I feel so horrible. I sat Biffy on the counter for a second and I didn't leave her, I was trying to turn on the crock pot and she slid right off. I couldn't catch her in time. She ran around screaming, but I think she was just scared. Now she's calm and can walk without crying but I don't know if her leg is broken or not. I think she might have just bruised it because she can walk but she kind of limps. Should I take her to the vet or just wait and see if she gets better? I feel so bad, it was all my fault, I can't believe i'd even sit her up that high.


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Take her to the vet... it may be broken and you may do further damage if it heals broken. I would take her today.

Tammie


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, you poor thing! I would take her to the vet or at least call and ask them their opinion is she needs to come in or not...that way it will ease yuor mind some too. I hope it's nothing serious and that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Angelab said:


> Oh, you poor thing! I would take her to the vet or at least call and ask them their opinion is she needs to come in or not...that way it will ease yuor mind some too. I hope it's nothing serious and that she's feeling better soon.


Ditto!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

time for the vet...
dodger hurt his leg just a twisted ankle but in order for it to ehal properly it had to be splinted and looked after...if it is broken itll need to be splinted straight in order for the boen to heal properly
dogs can actually stand alot of pain,
dodger was pretty much the same way, he screamed for a while when he hurt himself (and he just triped over toy) then he was walking on it hed only whimper if he bent it funny otherwise seemed fine...turned out hed just sprained it and fractured one of his carples (the tiny paw bones) he had it splinted and bandaged for 4 weeks and is fine now...

depending on how much she weighs will dictate painkiller, dodger was only 2 1/2 lbs so they had him on 1/4 of a baby asprin 2 a day.

eitherway, broken or not its best to be safe than sorry! good luck to your baby feel better... and no more puppy on the counter


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Well..my mom doesn't have the money to take her to the vet. And the only way I could take her is if my dad does. I called him and told him about it and he said to let my mom look at her when she gets home from work and call him back. Neither of them think it's broken, but I guess we'll wait and see.. I'm going to try and get my dad to take her to the vet anyway, just to make sure.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I understand the money worry, but I think you should call anyway. They might be able to tell you what to look for (ie, limping a certain way, swelling, etc). Also, like Foxywench said, you'll want them to tell you what to use for pain (the size/amount of baby aspirin, etc). 

Either way, I hope your dad will take her. Hopefully it will be nothing and just the cost of an office visit.

I worry all the time about Dolly's legs!


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh..and my dad seems to think just because shes only 10 weeks old that her bones wont break as easily as an adult dog because they are softer? :roll: That might be true but I think she still needs to be checked.


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll try and make him take her. I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

definatly best to take her, with dogs its VERY difficutl to tell if its broken, theres usually no physical sighns some dogs dont even limp and theres usually not even swelling...a broken leg can very easily be overlooked...the bones are very fragile in a small dog no matter what the age...and puppies bones do heal alot quicker, because of this theres a fairly narrow windo for getting it healed properly, if its not set properly in the first 2 weeks the bone will set crooked and it could cause big problems in the future (whihc would mean rebreaking and pinning the leg to fix it) which will cost a small fortune (anything up to $5000, however if you get it fixed now itll cost about $500-$600 (you could always offer to pay them back weekly giving them some money till its paid off) and itll only take a few weeks to heal. 
belive me i understand money worries... im cant work but dont qualify for disability here...so i know how hard having no money is...but tell your dad even without sighns it could be broken and it will be cheaper now than getting the problme fixed that neglecting it now could case later...
also some vets do offer payment plans, call yours explain the situation and see if theres some way they can help you out...most vets woudl rather see the dog happy and healthy than get paid all at once...if not i know some vets have their own "credit" cards you can apply and get aproved right there, then the cost goes on it and you pay them back via that...

hope this helps...best be safe than sorry...

hope everything works out ok..


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I would take to the vet just to be on the safe side...

Good luck xxx


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Both my parents are being stubborn and wont take her. They say "she's okay".


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Aww, I would take her to the vet to be on the safe side, or at least give them a call and explain the situation, then if they say you need to take her in, your parents may be more receptive to that.
My chi broke her leg recently, she would not even walk on it, but as others have said you can't be sure just becasue she is walking on it, especially because chis legs are so fragile.
Also is she insured? If she is then you don't need to worry about the cost if it is broken. 
Hope shes OK, at least give the vets a call. Good Luck. Let us know how she gets on :wave:


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

I told my mom we should take her to be on the safe side but she thinks we dont need to. She says since shes raised two kids and has had many pets she knows how they act when something is broken. :roll: Whatever, she'll be the one paying for it if it is broken and more damage is done. :sad10:


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Now my mom is saying wait and see how she is tomorrow, and if she needs to go to the vet we'll take her.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know what time it is in Ohio, but could you call the vet? I suppose they would just say its best to take her in. How is she doing? Is she walking/playing as normal?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

It is most likely not broke if she can put any weight on it. A similar thing happened to my sister-in-laws puppy last night at around 10. but her puppy fell down the steps and was screaming in pain and would not walk on her right front leg. She called the vet and the vet told her that if a dogs leg is broke they can not put any weight on it at all, so today she took her in just to be safe and got an x-ray and the vet was right it is not broken but just a very bad sprain. They told her to put the puppy in a crate except when she has to use the bathroom to give the leg time to heal. So if your puppy is just limping it is not broken, but your pup should probably have some pain medicine and anti-inflamatory for the pain and swelling.


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

It's almost 9 in ohio. I'm sure we'll call the vet tomorrow. Thanks LadyBelle, you made me feel a lot better.  She can put weight on it and she plays with it and stuff so i'm guessing she might of just bruised it or sprained it. I have her resting right now. I dont have a crate for her but when she is on my bed she goes straight to sleep.


----------

